# Detroit River ~ Lake Erie possession question



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Alright, here's the scenario... 4 of us are going to be fishing over there this weekend, and I have a question on the daily possession. Say there are 4 guys in the boat, and we all limit in the river... 20 walleye. Can we legally then motor out into Erie and troll to finish off an Erie limit of 1 extra fish per person for a total of 24 walleye? Or do all 6 fish have to be caught out of Erie?

Detroit River = 5 per person/day
Erie waters = 6 per person/day

If legal, can we then legally enter back into the River waters to take the boat out?

Thank you

-Chris


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes. As stated, this would be legal.

And, yes, you could then motor back to the launch to take your boat out. Just don't put any lines in the water when back in the river.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

PWood said:


> Yes. As stated, this would be legal.
> 
> And, yes, you could then motor back to the launch to take your boat out. Just don't put any lines in the water when back in the river.


And just how would you go about convincing the CO at a river launch you caught them in the lake?

If that were the case everyone on the river would be "just coming in from Erie"..........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sullyxlh said:


> And just how would you go about convincing the CO at a river launch you caught them in the lake?
> 
> If that were the case everyone on the river would be "just coming in from Erie"..........


How would he prove you caught all in the river (unless he saw everyone you caught).

Same as launching from Alter rd, going to Canada and getting your 6. Done all the time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

you better have a track on the GPS!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> you better have a track on the GPS!


Not everyone has a GPS.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Take a picture.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Not everyone has a GPS.


But if you do....:lol:


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I just asked the same ? About Little Bay De Nocs
23 n over on a theard this is close to the same thing
Im worry that im coming in to the 1fish 23 n over zone with more than 1 23 n over fish and getting a ticket.... :sad:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> But if you do....:lol:


Yes, that would prove where you were. But how could they prove where they think you weren't?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

PWood said:


> Yes. As stated, this would be legal.
> 
> And, yes, you could then motor back to the launch to take your boat out. Just don't put any lines in the water when back in the river.


This is the correct answer. This same type of thing is done in various areas and various speices. I think if you did a search on this site about perch you would find an answer much the same when ice fishing for perch in Canada was going great with no limits and coming back into Michigan where there was a limit (and possession limit too) and as long as you didn't stop in Michigan to fish for more you were fine.


----------

